# Anyone use or heard of Nashua 360-45



## EPH1ZZLE (Jan 6, 2010)

yes the age old sound deadening question. I have been doing a ton of research on sound deadening, and looking for the smartest investment to do my truck. I have read the complaints of asphalt based products like peel and seal, but what I have found here is an aluminum foil buytl based tape has anyone used it or heard of it before? this version is a 45mil thanks also i connot post links yet but it can be found on amazon i cant find the main site

ps sorry if this is in the wrong section first time poster long time troller


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't be cheap when it comes to Sound Dampener!!! You'll regret it latter on. Also most of the roofing repair products are meant to be in a vented area IE roof. When you price it out it might come out cheaper to buy Dynamat Extreme, Second Skin, Stinger Expert Roadkill etc because you will use less due to the thickness of it. Oh and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## EPH1ZZLE (Jan 6, 2010)

Ultimateherts said:


> Don't be cheap when it comes to Sound Dampener!!! You'll regret it latter on. Also most of the roofing repair products are meant to be in a vented area IE roof. When you price it out it might come out cheaper to buy Dynamat Extreme, Second Skin, Stinger Expert Roadkill etc because you will use less due to the thickness of it. Oh and welcome to the forum!!!


I understand that, my concern is about paying for a name and not a product thats why i am asking if anyone has ever used this product 45mil buytl aluminum backed tape


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Click Here for Answers ©


----------



## EPH1ZZLE (Jan 6, 2010)

sam3535 said:


> Click Here for Answers ©



thank you that is exactly what i am looking for


----------

